# New to me BHP



## Morgo

Finally had the chance to pick this up from my dealer, its a Browning Hi Power Competition model.


----------



## Morgo




----------



## DJ Niner

Sweet!

I've fired one of those, and it was scary-accurate once a favorable load was found. 
Absolutely chewed the center out of the target. 
Congrats!


----------



## Morgo

Thanx mate, I'm looking forward to testing out some of my loads through it


----------



## Scorpion8

Looks sweet! Love all versions of the BHP.


----------



## Morgo

Thanx mate


----------



## jyo

*Comp. P35*

Really neat pistol---if you shoot it much, make sure the screws holding the barrel weight on are tight---they can lossen and fly off, never to be found!


----------



## EliWolfe

Someday...sigh. Cool gun.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## Morgo

jyo said:


> Really neat pistol---if you shoot it much, make sure the screws holding the barrel weight on are tight---they can lossen and fly off, never to be found!


I've already learn this one the hard way 

After cleaning it I didn't want to over tighten the screws, well one came out the next range trip.

Luckly since I had been shooting the 50yard plates for the last 100rds or so I was able to spend 10min looking around for it and found it. 
Lesson learned and I tighten the screws up nice and firm now


----------



## Morgo

EliWolfe said:


> Someday...sigh. Cool gun.
> Eli :mrgreen:


Cheers mate


----------



## Spokes

Great looking Hi Power, I have never seen one.


----------



## Morgo

Thanx mate, I've had the time to put a few rounds through it now and its a great shooter


----------



## cougartex

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## Morgo

Thanx


----------



## Spokes

I forgot to ask you Mongo. How is the trigger, does it have the magazine safety?


----------



## Morgo

The trigger pull and break on the BHP is very good though the reset is a little long.
The BHP Comp trigger is actually better than the Sig P210 trigger I picked up last week, though the reset on the Sig is much better.


----------



## Spokes

Thanks, sorry about the typo on your name.
Does it have the magazine disconnect?
Can you actually feel the reset on the trigger on the Browning.


----------



## Morgo

It has a mag disconnect, though they redesigned it on the Competition models so that it has no effect on the trigger pull unlike the normal models.

I have a couple other BHPs one has the disconnect removed and the other is completly original and there is quite a noticeable difference between my 3 BHP's triggers.


----------



## Spokes

Thanks again Morgo. I am just up in the air about what to do about the trigger. Have a beautiful Hi Power made in 2009 with the improved target sights.
Great pistol to look at and feels great in my hand. When it comes to press the trigger, it's Katie bar the door. It can be wonderful or turn into an abomination.


----------



## Morgo

The other one I have with the mag disconnect intact is a 1996 GP sport model with the deep blue finish, adjustable sights and timber grips. The trigger is pretty gritty and heavy as is, I was going to change it but preferred to keep that one original. The other with it removed is a Vigilante model circa 1976 the trigger is much smoother and a bit lighter as well. If your not worried about keeping it original I'd take the mag disconnect out, its fairly simple or you could have a smith do it with a trigger job at the same time.


----------



## Flapjack

You might want to try some blue thread locker on those screws.


----------



## EXHSLD

Morgo said:


> The other one I have with the mag disconnect intact is a 1996 GP sport model with the deep blue finish, adjustable sights and timber grips. The trigger is pretty gritty and heavy as is, I was going to change it but preferred to keep that one original. The other with it removed is a Vigilante model circa 1976 the trigger is much smoother and a bit lighter as well. If your not worried about keeping it original I'd take the mag disconnect out, its fairly simple or you could have a smith do it with a trigger job at the same time.


FWIW, a thought:
In addition to the intact magazine disconnect, the '96 Sport would have the now standard 32# hammer spring while the '76 Vigilante might just have the standard at the time 26# hammer spring. There is a substantial difference in weight of pull between the two.
A GP Competition AND a P210? I am seriously jealous Morgo :mrgreen:


----------



## Morgo

Thanx mate 

The Vigilante must have the same as the sport or even heavier, to manually cock the hammer is quite an effort


----------



## EXHSLD

Like I said, just a thought :smt047. Your Vigilante was manufactured right about when the change from 26# to 32# occurred, and we all know how FN exhausted parts before completing a change, hence the "might"...
Best,
:mrgreen:


----------

